# Crosshair IV Extreme  (updated??)



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry the original site  HARDWARELUXX.com (i share no credit with them)  Was registerd as an "attacksite" by Firefox. But today that has changed. Ummmm never the less i re-uploaded the pictures to a different site again its all property of HARDWARELUXX.com and none of mine. I did this cause it may be registered as an "attacksite" again today.... just randomly or somthing??? You can check out the original website that has the EXACT SAME PICTURES and no real info about the motherboard and risk it.... or you can see them below.

Original Heatpipe Concept (CBIT)





Finalized Design




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



OC3D Hands on:

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_crosshair_iv_extreme_-_hands_on_preview/1


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Sure the first image isnt high rez but i duno just like the first one better.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 9, 2010)

personally I think they both look like crap, but for me for some reason amd boards just look off. i dunno what it is. but personally if I had to choose it would be the new one


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks no different than any other Intel board other than the socket. I like the new one as well.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

sure the heat sink is weird but it was susposed to be outrageous they got scared and went safe. I just liked it cause it was bolder yeah its funky and "controversial" but the other is just boring. I didnt "like it atfirst either" i was just shocked AMD was getting an extreme.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2010)

Interesting that the cooler now has a fan...

PCI-E arrangement is better, to me...

Audio section looks better....


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

fuck something happend to the page atleast i got a picture off b4 the site got fucked


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it even going to launch, taking into account that these will not be high end anymore, 6-8 months down the line when AM3+ launches...??


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

incase they take down the pics at HW LUXX



mav2000 said:


> Is it even going to launch, taking into account that these will not be high end anymore, 6-8 months down the line when AM3+ launches...??



no this is about right they wanted space between the two boards and they did exactly what everyone thought they were gonna do they said 2 months from 2 months ago and here it is the box is already out too and around the web but the site i just listed got hacked or something not sure but the slide show had all the accessories ect.  wont matter you know how technology is there is always a next if u invest in this then get a good proc and that will hold u if u buy every time something comes out u can play the waiting game but we know how that goes too.

FULL gallery added above to the top of this post 17 images


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2010)

No need to triple post.. Use the edit button please. Thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2010)

Is that a Molex plug I see on the board's bottom edge?


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

hmm i did use the edit button... i sent YOU and email and added info to the bottom.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Is that a Molex plug I see on the board's bottom edge?



i duno cant make it out tho i see that too lol


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Is that a Molex plug I see on the board's bottom edge?



There's definitely one above the 1st PCI-E slot. I think the thing on the bottom edge is just some sort of connector with a shield/cover on it.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> There's definitely one above the 1st PCI-E slot. I think the thing on the bottom edge is just some sort of connector with a shield/cover on it.



Yeah, I saw that...

got an old vga with molex plug?  My Phys-X card has the same-looking connector...and it was molex...

I tihnk top molex covers top two slots, and bottom provides power to bottom two, as well as the fan headers there...at least it looks that way to me.

It says "EZ_PLUG" next to it, and it has 4 pins coming out of it...


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 9, 2010)

well they are all 16X + lucid (which i duno wot kinda power that needs) + supreme FX so maybe it needs more. I really dont think that thing on the bottom is a molex tho


----------



## dumo (Sep 9, 2010)

Kinda too complicated for xtreme cooling oc


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 9, 2010)

the bottom is a molex just like the rampage extreme has/had on early prototypes. why would they ad a lucid chip msi has shown that to be a waste at least until it actually works with more then 2 games


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> the bottom is a molex just like the rampage extreme has/had on early prototypes. why would they ad a lucid chip msi has shown that to be a waste at least until it actually works with more then 2 games



When you can tell me why they are making 5770 with Lucid chip onboard, I'll fill you in on why there is one on quite a few boards now.

Chicken Vs egg here..they gotta have the hardware out before people will adopt. Same was true for Phys-X.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the original heatsink better than the new one plus the original had a pice x1 or x4 slot and the new one does not.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah there still isn't any Hi-rez images to make it look juci just yet so we can see all the fins and the pink slots can look red. 

I hated the first heat-sink at first but kinda grew on me since thats the one thing about leaving something to the public so long when u finally "fix it" alot of ppl will like "the problem" by then. I just didnt like the middle part where it got confusing but I just think the red made it look sick. 

Im sure the new one will grow on me too but... ive already decided to wait anyway since allot of other shit is so close formula will hold me over.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Can't wait for board manufacturers to go back to using decent boring looking heat-sinks rather than big fancy crappy ones.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 10, 2010)

stop crying.

Just found  :  http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_crosshair_iv_extreme_-_hands_on_preview/1


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> stop crying.
> 
> Just found  :  http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_crosshair_iv_extreme_-_hands_on_preview/1



Crying?

Thanks for link.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 10, 2010)

the NDA is up on the 30th :'(  someone at tpu have one u can tell us  we wont tell noboday.


----------



## Dabode (Sep 11, 2010)

I personally don't care about the heat pipe design because with my gfx cards, it won't really be visible anyway.

Definitely getting this as soon as it's released! Ooooohhh, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait.......


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 11, 2010)

It is infact a molex connector its facing downward.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 11, 2010)

The first one was a prototype, just a cooler to show off
Now this one has a new cooler, revisioned, in case the first one makes the problems they found
Only this mobo is going out for consumer sale


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 17, 2010)

More pics at official ROG site.


*Original post:*
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?499-Additional-sneak-peaks-of-the-Crosshair-IV-Extreme

*Upload for here.*



 

 

 

 




Finaly some non pink HD images .. lookin sexier!


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 20, 2010)

( FX audio removed from extreme? )  

Official -

Kitkat - " HD image looking better to me now favoring this one over old design  "




Model
 ROG Crosshair IV Extreme

CPU
 AMD socket AM3 Phenom™ II/Athlon™ II/ Sempron™ 100 Series Processors

Chipset
 AMD® 890FX / SB850

Memory
 DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1866 (O.C.)/ 1800 (O.C.)/ 1600(O.C.) / 1333 / 1066 MHz memory 4xDIMM, max. 16GB 

Expansion Slots
 *5x PCIe2.0 x16 slots (dual @ x16, triple @x16 , quad@x16 x16 x8 x8) 

1 x PCI 2.2

Multi-GPU 
 Support HYDRALOGIX / ATI CrossFire™X Technology

Storage
 - 6 x SATA 6Gb/s ports with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 (Red)- 2 x SATA 3Gb/s ports (Gray)- 2 x External SATA 3Gb/s ports at rear (SATA On-the-Go)

Bluetooth
 Bluetooth V2.0/V2.1+EDR accessories cardRC Bluetooth ON/OFF switch

LAN
 Intel® Gigabit LAN

Audio
 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC

IEEE1394a
 2 x 1394a ports (1 port at back I/O, 1 port onboard)

USB
 NEC® USB 3.0 controller - 2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports at rearAMD SB850 chipset - 13 x USB 2.0 ports

Form Factor
 Extended ATX , 12”x 10.6” (30.5cm x 26.9cm)

*"On Crosshair IV Extreme, a unique layout design features a total of five PCI Express expansion slots. Two provide dedicated native graphics card support for either a single GPU or two in CrossFire configuration. The additional three feature Lucid HYDRALOGIX and CrossLinx 3 technologies, which enable a mixture of graphics cards from different vendors and generations, with a total of four detectable and working at once. Users keen on tuning their system gain greater freedom to do so with the unprecedented five PCI Express slots, and the technology maintains optimized performance whether in single or multiple-GPU arrangements."*


source:  http://www.guru3d.com


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 20, 2010)

*Youtubes*

*Unbox Preview: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gGMHSlKPzI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DfNnGJ5pSY

*Stable OCs: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCVi8Yuot1Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_u-JJHR2Cc


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> *Youtubes**Stable OCs: *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCVi8Yuot1Q
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_u-JJHR2Cc



SPi 32m is hardly what I'd consider stable...he didn't even run it on camera.





I have the money in hand for this board now, just waiting on it to hit retail. I'll let you guys know how it is, for sure.

Seems pretty expensive though...probably $500USD.

EDIT: NDA expired today, FYI.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Sep 20, 2010)

No way, can't be $500 USD. Add $60 and you can get a SR-2 on Newegg! Will probably be $350 at most I'd guess, since the most expensive 890FX board is less than $250 atm.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> No way, can't be $500 USD. Add $60 and you can get a SR-2 on Newegg! Will probably be $350 at most I'd guess, since the most expensive 890FX board is less than $250 atm.



I hope you are right...I am ready for $500, but would rather pick up another cpu to play with, and that's only possible if it's $350 like you say.

CH4F is currently most expensive locally...$250 on the nose. add $50 for lucid, $10 for extra board size to support lucid, $10 for other SMD's...


Hmmm...maybe that's why the dropped the X-FI software..to keep costs low...but it has been said the board is 290 EUROs...

Regardless, I'm buying one. I'm really impatient now that NDA is up...I got the cash...just need to find listing...might have the board in my hands by the end of the week, then!


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 20, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> SPi 32m is hardly what I'd consider stable...he didn't even run it on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this board will not be 500 dollars sorry 275 us maybe. and yeah im sure thats a reason too with powered PCIE X16 ports theres no cost adding a card. (NDA is on the 30th not the 20th)


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea, I've heard NDA is on the 30th as well, haven't seen any big review sites review it yet, so I'm guessing that's the case.

Currently the most expensive AMD board is the 890FX UD7, and that's $250 + shipping on Egg. So add Asus ROG brand tax, E-ATX material costs, Hydra chip, etc... and $350 is about right. Also, pricing from Euro to USD is not a direct translation. Prices are usually marked up 20% from Euro to USD due to supply/demand. It's only a bit less than the actual exchange rate now, but that was true even when Euro was closer to 2:1 USD.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah i saw that too they never directly translate and EU always "pays more" thats why i think like 275 or 300 max i just dont see it suddenly being that much more because of hydra. Its a baddass board dont get me wrong but i duno. 350 i dont see ppl buying it JUST to mix cards. most ppl have "chosen a camp" when it comes to cards but the old cards lying around and the multi generation gpu mixing could be appealing to those ppl.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

Considering this board with hydra is only £100 http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/MSI-...-(x16)-DDR3-1600(OC)-SATA-3GB-s-SATA-RAID-ATX

I can't imagine this being over £200 actually.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Actually, think about it. Mark $250 up 20% and it's almost exactly $350. You have to include the cost of the hydra chip, which isn't cheap, and the cost of all the top end materials for this _enthusiast_ mobo, even more costly since it's e-atx so more materials used. Plus, it's labeled as ASUS ROG, which means another mark up, and all that snazzy packaging can't help either. 

I'd be surprised (pleasantly) if this is priced below $300.



pantherx12 said:


> Considering this board with hydra is only £100 http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/MSI-...-(x16)-DDR3-1600(OC)-SATA-3GB-s-SATA-RAID-ATX
> 
> I can't imagine this being over £200 actually.



One, MSI =/= Asus, not in terms of brand recognition or its ability to command a price premium. Two, 870 vs 890FX. Three, 2x PCI-E vs 5x PCI-E. Four, ATX vs E-ATX. Five, mainstream/experimental vs enthusiast.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 21, 2010)

nah it will be over 200 mate hahahha. You can trust that even if formula comes down its laredy 20 bux off last time i went to newegg.

20 page unboxing Xfastest

http://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-51068/


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

40% would make that. not 20%


Also Kitkat, I dunno http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Asus...-E-20-DDR3-1600-1800-1866-SATA-6Gb-s-RAID-ATX + £36 would make up the difference I would of thought.

If it's more than that I say PFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Pointless piece of kit.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Considering this board with hydra is only £100 http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/MSI-...-(x16)-DDR3-1600(OC)-SATA-3GB-s-SATA-RAID-ATX
> 
> I can't imagine this being over £200 actually.



um no that board dosnt have the same options or slot number or FX its an 870 they took so much off that board to keep the cost down. Check it out. 
MSI 870A FUZION AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX...

I know many ppl are riding the whole hydra portion of the board but its just one option. Its still a monster board.

Mem Test: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZK0cCxfIo0 (water cooled)


----------



## computertechy (Sep 21, 2010)

this board is now listed on asus support site, for drivers and bios ect ect

cant be that long away, i will defenatly be buying one.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah its out alot of places already some sites dont even care about nda i think it was released early some places. too many internet videos in other langs lol.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 22, 2010)

*CH4 Extensive overview At ASUS ROG forums*

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?588-Crosshair-IV-Extreme-extensive-overview


*For those who cant go to the site in there country or something silly.*






*1.* The VRM on the board is a 8+2 phase VRM design. This means we have an 8 phase powering the CPU plus 2 phase powering the integrated memory controller and additional 2 phase for the actual system memory.
      The VRM on the board uses higher grade capacitors which each of them are rated at 40 amps which allow us to run more amperage and power delivery to the CPU under extreme condition. Whether that’s under high overclocks under water, dice, ln2, the VRM is designed to allow high level of power to the CPU socket.

*2.* The C4E also uses a SUPER ML CAP. This allows higher current draw and can deliver the same amount of power when compared to 15 normal capacitors. ASUS has gone through extensive testing comparing these to other options like HI-C caps on competitor boards. In the end we decided to stick with SUPER ML CAP for better performance.

*3.* This is a FULL AMD AM3 socket based off the 890fx chipset to support dual core, tri core, quad core, hex core. ASUS has put a lot of focus on the VRM design to get the best performance out of Thuban - 6 core CPUs.

*4.* Extreme OC Zone has 3 physical buttons. The first button is the core unlocker button which allows you to unlock potentially hidden cores in AMD CPU. With a dual core, tri core, or upcoming quad core, you can unlock to a tri core, quad core or potentially hex core. The advantage of ASUS’s core unlocker over some competitors that have "similar" technology is that when this button is pressed it will automatically scan the cache on the CPU, automatically unlocking it. The user does not have to go into the bios, select core unlocking, select the cores, reboot, adjust the voltage, and then restart. This is a huge waste of time and effort. ASUS’s core unlocker will seamlessly unlock all possible cores. This is all dependent on the CPU of course. Some CPU are able to unlock some are not. The test and unlocking process takes about 30 seconds. You want to be sure to turn this feature on before you booth your system and not during. If you clear CMOS, it will disable core unlocker. These are all improvements from previous generation core unlockers from ASUS.
      We then have the obvious power and reset buttons.

*5.* We also have PCI-E lane dip switches. These allow you to physically turn off the power to each individual PCI-E lane. This can be used in various scenarios such as when overclocking and you want to bench scores on 1 card and quickly switch to 2, 3, 4 cards, all you have to do is flip the switch and you’re ready to bench. No downtime!

      You can also use these from a diagnostic standpoint to quickly figure out which GPU may be faulty. Especially if you have a watercooled GPU setup, it will be a pain to take out individual cards. This way you can still have the system running without physically taking the card out.

      The QLED, which has physical LEDs on the board, will indicate the post status of the CPU, DRAM, VGA, or Boot device. If any of those are having issues, the LED will lock on them notifying you there is a problem.

*6.* ProbeIT allows you to use a digital multi-meter at the hardware level to accurately measure the voltages on the board in real time. Under varying types of load or extreme conditions, the voltage can skew so it’s good to monitor that. You can use either the direct contact points or use the belts provided to connect to the multi-meter. Probe IT will be the most accurate way to measure and monitor your voltages.

*7.* Go button/MEM OK serves 2 functions depending on the power state. If you press the go button while in windows, the board reboot and load a preset overclocked profile that the user defined in the bios, then the system will restart. You may find this useful in situations where your system locks and you want to bring your system back to a known profile that is able to boot. You will not need to re-input your bios settings from scratch.

      When your computer is in the OFF state, by holding down this button, It will turn your system on and you would be activating the MEM OK process. This is used when you are not able to boot or run your system due to memory issues. BEFORE the CPU is initialized, it will attempt to interact with the memory and see if it can post with the pre-detected settings. If it still cannot post, the system will try to adjust the memory timing. If it’s not successful, it will adjust the frequency. If it’s not successful, it will attempt voltage cycling. If it’s still not successful it will try a mixture of all three. In a complete rare event, it will lock the Dram LED and let you know there is an issue with the memory. You may need to try 1 or 2 dimms and other diagnostic measures. Now in some cases, say you have 2000MHZ ram, in some cases the memory frequency will degrade and will not be able to boot at 2000MHZ, but still possible at 1600MHZ. MEM OK will bring the frequency down and let you run your system until you can figure out your RMA or replace it. But at least you will able to use your system.
      Primary slots for the memory dimm are red. Secondary is black.

*8.* 890FX Chipset is AMD’s high end enthusiast chipset. The main advantage is that they have an increased number of PCI-E lanes, allowing X16 x16 Multi GPU configuration. Additionally with the enhanced number of PCI-E lanes, we can provide the additional controllers to the USB 3.0 and retain full performance while having multi GPU configurations, unlike most P55 boards that saturate the bandwidth or like ASUS mainstream boards using a PLX Bridge chip to maintain the full performance. For the best performance when running Multi GPU, you want to utilize slot 1 and 3 for a dual slot configuration. To enable SLI, you have to have your cards in slot 1 and 3, otherwise the Lucid drives will not detect it. These slots have been specifically assigned to work with the Lucid chip.

      The C4E has also been tuned for memory to take full performance past 2000MHZ, which on AMD is rare, so we are fully maximizing the 890FX chipset.

*9.* 890FX supports SATA 6G natively. All 6 ports are SATA 6G compared to P55 or X58 boards that only support 2 SATA 6G. It also supports RAID 0, 1, 5, and 10. The SATA 6G bandwidth on the 890FX is not capped like intel boards. 890FX does not support USB 3.0 natively so we have included an NEC controller for USB 3.0. There are an additional 2 SATA 3G ports specifically for optical drives so that they are separate from your potential raid configuration.

*10.* ROG Connect Bios flashback has several elements. We have incorporated dual socket bios chips where other competitors have soldered on their chips. The advantage is, if one fails, we can easily replace it.

      Typically when you have your system ready to run, the user will install the CPU, Memory, and GPU in order to boot and load your bios. With USB bios flashback, you can load the latest bios on a thumb drive, plug it in the vertical ROG connect USB port, and flash the bios by holding down the ROG connect button for about three seconds and wait for the bios light to start flashing which will indicate the bios being written. The only thing you need is standby power connected to the board. The bios “.rom” file must be rewritten depending on the board. For a Crosshair IV Extreme, you must rename the file to “C4E.rom”. If you have a Rampage III Formula, you will rename the file to “R3F.rom”
      It will work for either bios chip, you can use the bios switch button to switch between the chips. You can also flash your bios through ROG Connect via notebook.
      Both of these features are exclusive to ROG.

*11.* The C4E is equipped with a Lucid hydra controller that can run both AMD Crossfire X and Nvidia SLI. In the past you were only able to run single AMD or Nvidia GPU or AMD Crossfire X. With Lucid you are now able to run single, dual or triple SLI configurations. Lucid will also allow you to have a mixed mode. You will be able to mix cards from the same vendor for example; AMD 5870 and 5850 combo or Nvidia GTX480 and GTX460 combo. You also have X mode which will allow you to mix and match Nvidia and AMD cards.

*12.* We also have a PCI slot for some overclockers to run an old PCI VGA card, enough to display video and put as little load on the PCI-E lanes which they tend to overclock PCI-E bus which can potentially cause instability.

      It can also be used for PCI post diagnostic cards and older generation high end audio cards.

*13.* ROG Connect and ROG connect Bluetooth, is a software application that allows users to tweak various bios features through a notebook. You can adjust various frequencies, voltages, monitor temperatures, voltages, and remotely turn on and off your system and much more. Bluetooth connect allows you to utilize the functions of ROG connect through your android, win mobile, symbian, and iphone. You can also use the Bluetooth module to pair normal Bluetooth connectivity for additional Bluetooth peripherals. To initialize ROG connect, you must press the ROG connect button. To initialize Bluetooth ROG connect, you must press the Bluetooth ROG connect button.

*14.* Intel Ethernet Lan was implemented based on the research and demand from the gaming community as the best supported and best performing network controller. Intel Ethernet is providing the best performance with the least CPU overhead giving you the best gaming performance and compatibility.

*15.* The Extreme series adds additional power support for the GPU. We have added extra power connections for the GPU. There is 1 molex connector behind the audio ports and 1 next to the last PCI-E lane. These are specific to provide additional power to the PCI-E lanes under very extreme load conditions. Even if you are running a full 4 way GPU setup with moderate overclocks under air environment, it is not required for the additional power. Some of you may be wondering, does it matter which molex you connect into depending on how your GPU is setup? No, both molex are going to the same backplane and is not dedicated to specific lanes. If you need additional power, you can choose either molex or both.

*16.* Heatsink design is a uni-heatpipe design, so it goes through the VRM -> 890FX-> Lucid chip-> and the Southbridge. There is a 40mm fan to cool the hottest point of the heatsink.
      There are 8, 4pin fan headers on the board with advanced fan control for the CPU, chassis, and the optional controllers. We have one of the most advanced fan controllers on the market as the board can target CPU and chassis temperatures, fan rotational speed. For example, you can set your fans to automatically adjust RPM at a desired speed when your chassis hits 25 degrees, 50 degrees, or whatever degree you decide to set it at.

      The C4E comes equipped with Q design elements such as:
*17.* Q-Dimm – Designed for our Dram slots where only one side of the memory is notched and the other has a retention clip allowing for easier installation and removal. Typically a double sided retention clip can be obstructed by the GPU possibly forcing you to tension your graphics card or having to remove it. With Q-Dimm, you just need to push down on one clip to remove the memory.

*18.* Q-Slot - has a wider switch, which allows easier access when removing graphics cards. The Depression clip is actually wider than the Graphics card so that you can use a probe or pencil to push the clip down and easily remove the card. This Is especially useful when running multi GPU setups. In competitor boards, you would typically have to taking out the first 3 cards in order to remove the 4th card due to the inferior switch design.

*19.* We also have our volt meter LED technology which will indicate the voltage being supplied is normal, high, or CRAZY. It will pretty much tell you if you’re in the danger zone.
      The package also comes with 2 thermal probe headers that allow you to include the thermal sensor anyone on the board to get a direct reading.

*IO Ports
1 PS2 port; (can use keyboard or mouse)
2 USB 2.0 ports
Clear CMOS; (press it until it turns green)
2 USB2.0 ports, ESATA
TOSS link out/optical
2 USB 2.0 port, 1 Firewire, Powered ESATA; (important note; for the 2 ESATA, we are not using a combination port. Some competitors may advertise 8 USB ports, along with 2 ESATA (same as ASUS), but you may not always be able to use the USB and ESATA at the same time. Often Competitors share the bandwidth to use USB OR ESATA, so you are limited to one port or the other. ASUS has dedicated ports allowing you to fully use each and every port that’s advertised.
Intel Gigabit LAN and 2 USB 3.0 ports
ROG Connect Button
ROG Connect USB port; (also used as a normal usb)
ROG Connect bluetooth module; Once this module is inserted, you will be able to use it to activate ROG connect via phone or use with normal Bluetooth peripherals.
8 channel audio using the Realtek 889 chip.*  <-- no FX like formula


----------



## JD15 (Sep 23, 2010)

For what it's worth, the Extreme is listed on Bottom Line Telecommunications at $317.94, but not in stock yet.
http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=enter&thispage=01100300U031_BDL7137P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 23, 2010)

kewl yeah 500, 350 = no 300 or max i think when it comes to newegg that 17 will drop in a week im sure or itll be "on sale" when the real price should just be 289. But yeah nice link. still think im gonna stay with fromula but prety eciting hope i know someone in real that has it so i can take a peek stores around me are lame when it comes to opening a box just to let u see something i dont have it made like that or know any kewl ppl in shops, just assholes who want to see money only lol


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> 15. The Extreme series adds additional power support for the GPU. We have added extra power connections for the GPU. There is 1 molex connector behind the audio ports and 1 next to the last PCI-E lane. These are specific to provide additional power to the PCI-E lanes under very extreme load conditions. Even if you are running a full 4 way GPU setup with moderate overclocks under air environment, it is not required for the additional power. Some of you may be wondering, does it matter which molex you connect into depending on how your GPU is setup? No, both molex are going to the same backplane and is not dedicated to specific lanes.*If you need additional power, you can choose either molex or both.*




This is very nice.


----------



## JD15 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just listed on Newegg. $299.99 with $8.95 shipping. Wouldn't mind seein' the Formula drop a little.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131667&cm_re=crosshair-_-13-131-667-_-Product


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe I'll be lucky and be able to pick one up today. Dunno if they've arrived locally though...


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah see 300 even sounds right and itll be 289 after X weeks.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 25, 2010)

4.3 GHZ 1090 air i think this is newer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN4C4gQu8co


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwLxVDI4a4Q

Skip it the extra marks for video are nice but lol too late and PH2 is all toped out if u have formula dont get it but u knew that u that already lol NDA is up tho and that bridge fan is LOUD i hate inboard fans not just cause they are loud but after a month they tick or something stupid uggg. Still looks badass tho   I guess this is my last post in the news wot ever thead thank you for watching spay and neuter your pets.


----------



## JD15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well after a month and a half of having the Extreme, I can say that my bridge fan sounds nowhere near as loud as the one in the review.


----------

